# Batlskin Now Available for Purchase



## Revision (May 4, 2012)

The wait is over. Batlskin is now available for purchase in the Revision online store for active duty military and LEO in the U.S. and Canada. www.revisionmilitary.com/store ​


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 4, 2012)

thus the transformation to stormtrooper is complete


----------



## Revision (May 7, 2012)

We've seen lots of talk about Batlskin on the net over the past few days. Here's an inside look at why we designed it in the first place. ​ 




​


----------



## x SF med (May 7, 2012)

You guys wouldn't let us try and break the one you had at SHOT...  we kept asking for permission to see if it was truly soldier proof....  the guys selling the ASPs were right down the aisle from you too.:-"


----------



## CDG (May 7, 2012)

x SF med said:


> You guys wouldn't let us try and break the one you had at SHOT... we kept asking for permission to see if it was truly soldier proof.... the guys selling the ASPs were right down the aisle from you too.:-"


 
Lol.... "Hey ya'll!  Watch this!"


----------



## reed11b (May 7, 2012)

I want to see a video of a soldier shooting while wearing it, both standing and prone. Then I might be a believer.
Reed


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2012)

Clear lens negate the ability to use NVG's? or are you thinking it is a daytime only piece of gear?


----------



## Revision (May 8, 2012)

reed11b - We haven’t posted any range footage of Batlskin yet but Batlskin can be used with current weapon optics so it can be used with most standard red dot, holographic sights and scopes. Also, during limited visibility operations, standard IR lasers can be used without a cheek-to-stock weld, however, if you need to, you can easily remove the mandible and use your iron sights.

SOWT - Batlskin is fully modular, scalable and tailorable system so that a soldier can single-handedly add or remove components as needed, even within the same mission. The Front Mount of the Batlskin is compatible with standard NVG arms and either an NVG or a Ballistic Visor can be worn with the system. When NVGs are worn, we recommend using clear ballistic eye protection such as the Sawfly.


----------



## Revision (May 17, 2012)

Check out Revision's own Brian Dowling talking about the advanced protection of Batlskin.​ 




​


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 17, 2012)

I'm assuming that the omission of an actual ballistic rating means it hasn't earned one yet?


----------



## Revision (May 23, 2012)

The High-Thread Mandible Guard is tested to the same standard and performance as the ACH helmet. It meets these ACH standards at a greatly reduced equivalent weight.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 23, 2012)

Has it been tested in extreme cold and heat yet?  If so, were there any performance differences (or do you have min/max temperature requirements)?  Any complaints of the visor fogging up when down?  How hot is it compared to just wearing the ACH?  Any issues with heavy breathing after a hard run or during stroll through the mountains?  I assume it is compatible with ear pro/comms (like MSAs or Peltors)?

I've seen some poor hygiene habits, have you had any issues with people passing out from their halitosis?


----------



## Revision (May 23, 2012)

That's quite the list of questions LimaOscarSierraTango. Here's some info that will help you out:



> Has it been tested in extreme cold and heat yet? If so, were there any performance differences (or do you have min/max temperature requirements)? How hot is it compared to just wearing the ACH? Any issues with heavy breathing after a hard run or during stroll through the mountains?


 
The Batlskin Head Protection System was designed with thermal mitigation in mind. Each component of the system is modular, allowing for wear in varying threat environments. The Visor's up and high-vent positions allow for the dissipation of heat. For extra ventilation, you can wear the Visor without the Mandible Guard or the Mandible Guard and substitute ballistic spectacles for the Visor.

The Mandible Guard itself is all open in the bottom, which allows for proper ventilation.



> Any complaints of the visor fogging up when down?


 
The Ballistic Visor has an anti-fog coating on the inside of the lens, similar to ballistic goggles issued for today's military. In severe environments, the Visor can be articulated to the high-vent position to further reduce fogging.  In an emergency, the Ballistic Visor can be removed in seconds should an obscurant prevent the proper field-of-view.



> I assume it is compatible with ear pro/comms (like MSAs or Peltors)?


 
Batlskin has been specifically designed for use with over-the-ear communication headsets. The Mandible Guard provides sufficient clearance for communication headsets, boom microphones as well as the headset earpiece. The Mandible Guard is also on a pivot that lifts up, allowing easy verbal communication at long range.  Short range verbal communication is not affected by Batlskin.



> I've seen some poor hygiene habits, have you had any issues with people passing out from their halitosis?


 
No, we haven't.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Etype (May 25, 2012)

Revision said:


> reed11b - We haven’t posted any range footage of Batlskin yet but Batlskin can be used with current weapon optics so it can be used with most standard red dot, holographic sights and scopes. Also, during limited visibility operations, standard IR lasers can be used without a cheek-to-stock weld, however, if you need to, you can easily remove the mandible and use your iron sights.


The height over bore of most optics is about the same as iron sights. How could you use an optic but not iron sights?


----------



## RackMaster (May 25, 2012)

I couldn't see wearing that with cold wx head/face/neck gear and not over heating while in a "sleeping" position, let alone on the move.  Great idea but I'd like to see some videos/reviews in real world use.


----------



## CDG (May 25, 2012)

Meh, TACOM just banned every helmet but the 1980s K-Pot w/woodland cover anyways.


----------



## Loki (May 25, 2012)

The most impressive thing about his thread is the rapid and specific answers from the product source. Customer service is one of the biggest thing I look for and this says allot. It is also one of the first things to decline rapidly as a company becomes successful.


----------



## Etype (May 25, 2012)

IMTT said:


> The most impressive thing about his thread is the rapid and specific answers from the product source. Customer service is one of the biggest thing I look for and this says allot. It is also one of the first things to decline rapidly as a company becomes successful.


And it shows that Revision is receptive and reactive to their customers.  The only product I've used of theirs was Sawfly sunglasses, but they were so incredible.  It was back before my eye surgery, and they were the best thing ever for dudes that had to wear Rx eye wear plus protective eye wear.


----------



## Revision (Jun 4, 2012)

Etype said:


> The height over bore of most optics is about the same as iron sights. How could you use an optic but not iron sights?


 
The beauty of Batlskin is that it isn't an all-or-nothing system. It's a fully modular, scalable and tailorable system that allows a soldier to single-handedly add or remove components as needed, even within the same mission. One of Batlskin's primary uses is with crew served weapons, in the turret, and one of its secondary uses is with dismounted weapons systems. Protection is a trade off and that's why Batlskin is modular so you can tailor your system to what you're doing.

Most standard red dot, holographic sights and scopes are capable of being used with this system and as a contingency, the ballistic mandible is easily removed for use with traditional iron sights.



RackMaster said:


> I couldn't see wearing that with cold wx head/face/neck gear and not over heating while in a "sleeping" position, let alone on the move. Great idea but I'd like to see some videos/reviews in real world use.


 
Batlskin is designed with thermal mitigation in mind. Each component of the system is modular, allowing for wear in varying threat environments. The Visor's up and high-vent positions allow for the dissipation of heat. For extra ventilation, you can wear the Visor without the Mandible Guard or the Mandible Guard and substitute ballistic spectacles for the Visor. The Mandible Guard itself is all open in the bottom, which allows for proper ventilation.

As we've said, protection is a trade off and to be used with our modular system when needed. If you're too hot and the protection isn't needed, the system gives you the ability to remove or vent components to allow for more ventilation.


----------

